# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  مجموعة من التصاميم لملحمة الطف

## نصرالله

التصميم الأول : شمس تأبى المغيب .
تعليق المصمم : 
سيدي أنت النورُ والقنديلُ والصبحُ والسناءُ من غيره نفنى ونموت أنت شمس كربلاء تسطعُ فتشملُ كلَ بلدان العالم البؤوس أنت الندى والوابلُ من المطر تــُنمَى بك الأراضي البور . 
 
التصميم الثاني : دُعاء الحُسين يوم عاشُوراء . 
تعليق المصمم :  
إنها لحظة اللقاء بين الحبيب وحبيبه...... لحظة لقاء الحسين بربه.......فقد حان الموعد. 
 
التصميم الثالث : تراتيــــل الطــــف .  
تعليق المصمم : 
نزلت تراتيل على الأنبياء من علية السماء وتراتيل الحسين في كربلاء جاوزت صروح السماء. 
 

التصميم الرابع : صفوة الله أنصار الحسين . 
تعليق المصمم : 

أنصار الحسين عليه السلام هم الثله الطيبة الطاهرة التي نذرت نفسها لتحقيق أهداف الإسلام الرفيعة والوقوف إلى جانب الحق الشرعي الذي جسده الإمام الحسين عليه السلام  
وفاءاً لذكراهم واستلهاماً لبطولاتهم تم هذا العمل 
 
ملاحظة : تمت طباعة هذا العمل وإهداءه لعدد من الحسينيات في الأحساء
وهــــــــم : 
1) حسينية الحجة بالخرس . 
2) حسينية العلي بالعتبان . 
3) حسينية الشيخ بالعتبان . 
5) حسينية الحيدرية ببني معن على نفقتهم .
6) حسينية العترة الطاهرة ببني معن على نفقتهم . 
7) مجلس البوقرين ببني معن على نفقتهم . 
مقاس هذا العمل 1.5 متر × 1 متر 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

التصميم الخامس : مروءة العطــــش .  
تعليق المصمم : 
هل سطرَ التاريخُ بطولةً بمثلِ هذهِ البطولةِ الفذة في سبيل الأخوة؟؟ أم هل عبـَرَ على الزمانِ مثيلاً لهذه الأخوة لغير(( العباس ابن الأمام علي ابن أبي طالب ((ع)) ؟؟

التصميم السادس : العشق الأخــــوي . 
تعليق المصمم : 

هو العباس السيف بشماله والدم يقطر من يمينه في ساحة المعركة لينقش على أرضها بدمه الطاهر حروفا رائعة أصبحت هذه الحروف أسطورة الأزمان اسماها يالثارات الحسين .  
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## نصرالله

التصميم السابع : شهيــــد المهـــــد . 
تعليق المصمم :  
يامصيبةً زلزلت السبعَ الشداد، فطرتْ قلوبَ كل العباد، أذابتْ الصخرَ في كلِ واد، 
(( قتلت حتى الرضيعَ في المهاد )) ، فبكى لمصابه ِ الناصبيُ والجلاد.


 

التصميم الثامن : عودة الجــــواد .  
تعليق المصمم : هلمي يازينب وخضبي رأسك بدم الشهيد ونادي قتل الحسين فأدمعي مدرار 
 
ملاحظة : تمت طباعة هذا العمل وإهداءه لعدد من الحسينيات في الأحساء  
وهـــــــــم : 
1) حسينية الحجة بالخرس . 
2) حسينية العلي بالعتبان . 
3) حسينية محاسن عدد ( 4 ) على نفقتهم . 
4) حسينية الشيخ بالعتبان . 
5) حسينية الحيدرية ببني معن على نفقتهم .
6) حسينية العترة الطاهرة ببني معن على نفقتهم . 
7) مجلس البوقرين ببني معن على نفقتهم . 
مقاس هذا العمل 1.6 متر × 1.2 متر 

التصميم التاسع: كبرياء السبـــــي . 
تعليق المصمم : 
هل من المروءة أن يظل جسد الحسين على حر الثرى؟.. وهل من المروءة أن تسبى زينب وبنات الرسالة من بلدٍ إلى بلد ؟

 

التصميم العاشر : حكاية قافلــــة . 
تعليق المصمم :  
في عتمة الليل في وسط السحر هناك من بعيد قافلة بالسواد اتشحت وفي بحرٍ من الحزن غرقت يتقدمها كـتاب الله مرفوع على أسنة الرماح آياته دماء نزفت


 


التصميم الحادي عشر : خاتـــــم نينــــــوى .  
تعليق المصمم :  
أما الآن إلى جميع عشاق الحسين عليه السلام  
تخيلوا معي هذا الموقف وهذه الحادثة الفضيعة فبعد أن ُقتل سيد الشهداء 
قام أحد الأعداء ليسلبه فلم يجد إلا خاتمه الشريف فحاول إخراجه من إصبعه 
فلم يستطع فقطع اصبعه الشريف 
السؤال هنا هل هناك شخصية في التاريخ قتلت كما ُقتل أبا عبدالله الحسين ؟؟؟ 
والجواب ((( لا يوم كيومك يا أبا عبدالله )))

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يسموووو على المجموعه الرائع*

*تصاميم تدمي القلب*



*بارك الله فيك*


*دمتـ وود*

----------


## حوت البحرين

*يسلمووو*

----------


## ابو فاطمة ونرجس

ابداع ابداع اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد
اشكركم على الابداع الرائع

----------


## نصرالله

مشكورين المرورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عبدالله الشيخ

اشكر اخي نصر الله على نقل تصاميمي في المنتدى
هذا الشي يسعدني كثيرا 
تحياتي القلبيه للجميع

----------

